# Matryoshka



## debodun (May 18, 2016)




----------



## jnos (May 19, 2016)

Now, THAT's Funny!


----------



## Underock1 (May 19, 2016)

jnos said:


> Now, THAT's Funny!



Yes it is. We were all boys, but I remember having a set of those in the house as a kid. Fun stuff.


----------



## Falcon (May 20, 2016)

LOL.  I've seen them before, so I get the joke.


----------



## Underock1 (May 20, 2016)

debodun said:


> View attachment 29461



Just read an interesting article on these on Wiki. Recommend for those interested. The worlds record for a matryoshka is 51 nested!


----------



## Cookie (May 20, 2016)

Cute joke!


----------



## Redd (May 20, 2016)

A good clean joke that is really funny. Love it!


----------



## Guitarist (May 20, 2016)

It's nice to live in a day and age when this has no hidden political meanings.  We're all old enough to remember the bad old days.  

This is just to keep your pretty one company, debodun:


----------

